# Shutterhive YouTube Channel



## SHUTTERHIVE

I setup my own YouTube channel a couple of weeks ago and I currently have a whopping 4 subscribers (one is me!), I would appreciate any likes, shares and subs. I am not using it to promote my own photography I basically take my camera with me on my shoots, video where I am, what I am shooting and any tips that come to mind while I am out and about. I find it is very therapeutic talking to the camera while I am out I would love it if you wanted to come along. The plan is to try and post a video a week. Currently I have 3 videos, one is a video review of a photobook service I used (which was brilliant by the way), one is every shot in my photo a day project last year (project 365) and one is a recent trip I took to the beautiful North Wales coast for a days shooting.

I would also love to hear any feedback on the content, I am currently still trying to find my feet with it but I hope to grow it into a useful and enjoyable photographic resource. I am currently using kit that I have to hand so it is all shot on a GoPro Hero 3, I have already upgraded my mic so the sound will be improved soon.

I hope you try it out, subscribe and enjoy!

Shutterhive YouTube Channel


----------



## HughGuessWho

I took a look at your YouTube channel. I think you are off to a good start and would certainly follow you.
If I had any suggestion at all, as a viewer, I would say to work on your "tone" of speech. You seem to be somewhat monotone. However, that will likely improve as you become more comfortable.

Good job and good luck on your project.


----------



## robbins.photo

You need a "hook".  Have you considered an afro?


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE

HughGuessWho said:


> I took a look at your YouTube channel. I think you are off to a good start and would certainly follow you.
> If I had any suggestion at all, as a viewer, I would say to work on your "tone" of speech. You seem to be somewhat monotone. However, that will likely improve as you become more comfortable.
> 
> Good job and good luck on your project.



Thanks for the feedback, I will work on the tone of voice but as you say I am just getting started, hopefully that will come along, let's not forget I am British!


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE

robbins.photo said:


> You need a "hook".  Have you considered an afro?



Hilarious! Not sure I have enough hair for that!


----------



## robbins.photo

SHUTTERHIVE said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need a "hook".  Have you considered an afro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious! Not sure I have enough hair for that!
Click to expand...


https://www.amazon.com/Rubies-Costume-Deluxe-Afro-Wig/dp/B007L015HO

Just promise to remember me when your rich and famous... lol


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE

robbins.photo said:


> Just promise to remember me when your rich and famous... lol



You got it!


----------



## waday

To be blunt: I could not watch the "Photographing Penmon North Wales July 2016" video. The video is way, way too shaky. Even if you're shooting in the field, you need a tripod or a camera person.

Aside from that, I'll second "watch the monotone voice".

Definitely off to a good start! Good luck!


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE

waday said:


> To be blunt: I could not watch the "Photographing Penmon North Wales July 2016" video. The video is way, way too shaky. Even if you're shooting in the field, you need a tripod or a camera person.
> 
> Aside from that, I'll second "watch the monotone voice".
> 
> Definitely off to a good start! Good luck!



That is fair, as I have said I am only using what I have at the moment, I have got a gimbal on order which should help the stability. Thanks for the feedback

Kai


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE

Hi all, I have posted a new video to my channel, I have tried to improve my voice tone and the shake is marginally better I think. I have also since purchased an external microphone. Any opinions would be appreciated plus if you can bring yourself to subscribe I would be grateful, it is hard to get motivated when I still one have 5 subs!!!

For some reason YouTube have upped the temperature of the thumbnail image which is why it is so red, I cannot get it to display correctly!


----------



## CherylL

The external mic is a big improvement on the latest video.  The audio level does decrease when you turn your head.  You could keyframe in your editor, but that would be a lot of work.  I enjoyed your photos on the 365 project.  If I was on YouTube I would follow.  Have you thought about Vimeo?


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE

CherylL said:


> The external mic is a big improvement on the latest video.  The audio level does decrease when you turn your head.  You could keyframe in your editor, but that would be a lot of work.  I enjoyed your photos on the 365 project.  If I was on YouTube I would follow.  Have you thought about Vimeo?



I think I just need to train myself to stop looking around while talking to the camera. When I first decided to start a channel I had actually planned to do it exclusively on Vimeo, when I came to create it I completely forgot and set it up on YouTube, I may well add it to Vimeo too.

Thanks for your feedback I truly appreciate it.

Kai


----------



## Scatterbrained

You could always get a wireless lav mic and then you wouldn't have to worry about it.    Granted even the cheap ones aren't cheap compared to a shotgun mic.


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE

Scatterbrained said:


> You could always get a wireless lav mic and then you wouldn't have to worry about it.    Granted even the cheap ones aren't cheap compared to a shotgun mic.



I could do that but the Rode mic was a decent price and it does the job for most situations. Maybe if the channel picks up I will consider sound, my next upgrade will be stabilisation


----------

